# Hole in Carpet



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I just noticed this the other day, there is a hole cut into the carpet on the passenger side right in front of the passenger seat. It is cut in half and when you pull it back it shows me the cars VIN #. Has anyone else noticed this?

Why would they cut the carpet?:confused I want to see if I can complain and get it fixed or if it is something that is mandatory.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Mine is the same way, didn't notice the VIN, though.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

yes i have it too!! BTW, check ur side panels inside, both sides have holes cut in them!!!:willy:


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll check those out today. Man, what are they doing to us?


----------



## gmcjim (Jan 6, 2006)

Is this the holes to screw in the floor mats? When I bought the car a month ago, I noticed a bag of black plastic screws. I was told by the salesmen, they were to screw in all 4 floor mats.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

That's pretty wacky. Never noticed that before. At least it's far enough under the seat and not noticeable when you push the carpet back in place.

gmcjim, no, this is different than the floor mat anchor mounting points. Look in passenger side of your car -- then look under the front edge of the seat. You don't even have to remove the mat to see this...


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, sure enough. Those crazy Aussies. Open up those two little "barn doors" in the carpet, and there's the VIN.


----------



## gmcjim (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info and setting me straight B A, I will check it out. I'm a newbe here and still learning allot about the car. I have allot of questions for you'll.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

The carpet "holes" are almost invisible when they are closed. There's no reason to "get them fixed." They are serving their purpose and certainly aren't ugly by any means.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> The carpet "holes" are almost invisible when they are closed. There's no reason to "get them fixed." They are serving their purpose and certainly aren't ugly by any means.


Yeah, but the holes in the side panels are!!!!!!!:willy:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Yeah, but the holes in the side panels are!!!!!!!:willy:


Where do you find these? In the doors?


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Yeah, but the holes in the side panels are!!!!!!!:willy:


I haven't even noticed those. I guess I will have to look more closely. But if I have to look for them, by definition they must not be very noticable.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> I haven't even noticed those. I guess I will have to look more closely. But if I have to look for them, by definition they must not be very noticable.


Try looking on your inside right and leftside kick panels where you rest your feet at! Have seen many like this!! I thought i was the only 1 with this prob!!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

BTW, the floor mat screws suck! They are cheap plastic and strip when screwing them down. I had two that were stripped when I picked my car up at the dealer. On a follow-up visit, they gave me four more. They have all stripped out. Shame on you GM.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> BTW, the floor mat screws suck! They are cheap plastic and strip when screwing them down. I had two that were stripped when I picked my car up at the dealer. On a follow-up visit, they gave me four more. They have all stripped out. Shame on you GM.


I go through those carpet tie downs like I go through gas. Everytime I ask the dealer to replace them, they give me one at a time and usually takes about 2 weeks due to them being back ordered.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Odd... I haven't had a bit of trouble with mine, and my two kids get in and out of the back all the time.


----------

